# UFC Signs a 10-year, $175 Million Partnership with Crypto.com



## Salubrious (Jul 7, 2021)

UFC Inks $175 Million Crypto Deal, Its Largest Sponsorship Ever
					

UFC has signed a 10-year, $175 million partnership with cryptocurrency marketplace Crypto.com, according to someone familiar with the terms, the biggest sponsorship in the promotion’s history. Cryp…




					www.sportico.com
				






> UFC has signed a 10-year, $175 million partnership with cryptocurrency marketplace Crypto.com, according to someone familiar with the terms, the biggest sponsorship in the promotion’s history.
> 
> Crypto.com will be UFC’s first-ever global fight kit partner, meaning its branding will appear on the uniform of every UFC fighter who steps into the octagon. The partnership begins this weekend, when Conor McGregor, the world’s highest-paid athlete, faces Dustin Poirier in Las Vegas.
> 
> ...


----------



## Blue Screen of Death (Jul 7, 2021)

Can't wait to watch UFC this weekend and hear Joe Rogan talk about Crypto.com.


----------



## JamusActimus (Jul 7, 2021)

An important tibit there is that the Ufc doesn't let the fighters put sponsors on their fight kits

so no more of this





So every sponsor is a big deal because the ufc just has a couple


----------



## Jonah Hill poster (Jul 7, 2021)

Zulu Warrior said:


> Can't wait to watch UFC this weekend and hear Joe Rogan talk about Crypto.com.


Just the mental image of him yelling out DOGECOIN when a fighter puts someone in a leg lock will be enough to satisfy me


----------

